

Trade Of Google+ "likes" Growing Into A Lucrative Business  - ekm
http://www.itproportal.com/2011/07/26/trade-google1-likes-growing-lucrative-business/

======
tluyben2
This happens with all social media and you cannot really prevent it. It's just
people who want to beat the system. It works too, if you are careful (Google
will try to detect it eventually and prevent it).

